# N.Y.Panomans New York



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*The Re-Building of 7wtc 12/03*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*The Re-Building of 7wtc 3/04*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd love to visit these places


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*7wtc from 5/04 through 9/11/04*


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

The Chrysler buildings looks magnificent, probably my favorite building in New York City.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*On The Deck Of 7WTC*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*7 WTC taken from 1 WFC*


----------



## kiddo (Mar 16, 2007)

*WOW*

WOW thats amazing


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*7WTC 12 04*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*7 WTC 8/04*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*7 WTC from Penn Plaza 1/05*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*7 WTC 9/06*


----------



## kiddo (Mar 16, 2007)

Did you take pictures of anything else !


----------



## supposedlysane (Mar 17, 2007)

nice job following the progress


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

I am now posting images other than WTC images.I will post my earliest panoramas of 2000 to present. I will post them seperatly in seperate posts so they can each recieve the attention I feel they deserve. I hope you will all enjoy them.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Taken from E15th st 2000*


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

I loved your panos NY is superb. Can't wait until the new WTC complex is complete.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*taken from bear sterns 2000-subject is trumps 51st*


----------



## supposedlysane (Mar 17, 2007)

nice pic


----------



## kiddo (Mar 16, 2007)

Finally something besides trade center


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

great pics, thanks for posting them. they make me even more psyched for my trip to NYC next weekend, but on the other hand, they remind me of the loss of the WTC and are sobering. but seeing 7 WTC up in the third shot is reassuring (it was about 15 stories last time i saw it in person.)

-


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Union Square Park 14th Street*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Shea Stadium and the site of the 1963 Worlds Fair*


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

You have defenetly the best collection of Panos! kay:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Taken from Woodside Queens*


----------



## supposedlysane (Mar 17, 2007)

Yea the best Panos


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Taken from Goldman Sachs Jersey City*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Taken from Yonkers N.Y.*


----------



## rincon (Mar 21, 2007)

These are so amazing! I love NYC. :cheers:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Taken from a moving Metro North train just after 125th st*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Mistake*

OOPS


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Whitestone Bridge taken from Bronx N.Y.*


----------



## supposedlysane (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Brooklyn Manhattan Bridges sunrise in January*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Brooklyn Manhattan BRIDGES*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*" ""*


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Nice panos kay:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Taken 4 20 07 As Fresh as they get*


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Great Pictures!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*59th st (Queensboro )Bridge 4/07*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*59th st (Queensboro )Bridge Panning West*


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Hot damn! That one is a beauty. Add the twc and upper east side and it's perfect.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Clock Tower Broadway Lower Manhattan*


----------



## rincon (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice Panos of my favorite city out there! :cheers:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*5th ave looking north*


----------



## flyin_higher (May 16, 2003)

Yea these are an amazing set of pics that you have posted! Great stuff:cheers:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*2000*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*9/2000 ,2000 and this image were all taken from Trump International*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Trump International under construction*


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

You should put some of them in the NY Panos thread over in the NYC subfourm.


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

59th st (Queensboro )Bridge 4/07 pic is just amazing...


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

fantastic pics, thank you N.Y Panoman


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah I agree. You are one of the best! Thank you. kay:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Taken from 1st ave and 26th 2005*


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ That is a nice one! kay:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Taken 9 11 06*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Taken from Gold ST. 2004*


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

^ Please what is your secret of getting to all of these buildings? Are these hotels or what?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great shots kay:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Taken from 7WTC 2004*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Taken from 1 Chase*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^I really like that last one


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## flyin_higher (May 16, 2003)

This thread is certainly one to keep checking up on, all these new panos are great!


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

Great pics so far!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian21 (May 7, 2007)

Wow best collection of Panos of NYC! Amazing stuff!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*2005*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*2004*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*42nd/12th 2006*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*15th /F.D.R. 2001*


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ More nice ones.



N.Y.Panoman said:


>


Wow look at all that density. :yes:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*2006*


----------



## rincon (Mar 21, 2007)

More great Panoramas! Awesome stuff. :cheers:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Barkley Tower 2007*


----------



## flyin_higher (May 16, 2003)

Cool! You can also faintly see the top of the NY Times tower on the middle-left, with a crane on top.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*5/07*


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*5/07*


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^^ Wow! Your work is amazing!


----------



## flyin_higher (May 16, 2003)

Wow thats great, do u have that one in a larger size?


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*5/07*


----------



## flyin_higher (May 16, 2003)

Thanks heaps, its a stunner!


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Totally amazing stuff.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## derek5 (Oct 18, 2006)

excellent work!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*4/07*


----------



## Powerman (Jul 11, 2006)

YEAH, New York is cool! No doubt, greetings from Frankfurt!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*5/07*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

scrumptious!!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*4/07*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*5/07*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*5/23/ 2007*


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

mountains of skyscrapers wooooooooooooow!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*May 30th 2007*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*May 25th 2007*


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

Dallas star said:


> Lol great shots NY looked way better with the twin towers so sorry they where deystroyed...)=


I agree, I miss the WTC. The NY skyline will never be the same


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

N.Y.Panoman said:


>



AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

John Comis is my new hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You made an already beautiful city look even better. I know, I know.....Thank you, LOL


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*5/21/07*


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Keep up the great work N.Y.Panoman! kay:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*June 6th 2007*


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Sweet...


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

that last one's a doozy!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## hubzilla (Jan 14, 2004)

(removed)


----------



## supposedlysane (Mar 17, 2007)

NICE


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

I can't wait to see his pics when the new WTC is built. New Yorks skyline will be the worlds greatest once again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*July 2 2007*


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool. That last one must be the new Oro condo tower.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Fantastic pics!


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

Just great !


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*July 2007 A*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*July 2007 B*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^^I love the cloud formation


ooh and the skyline of course.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You all


----------



## rincon (Mar 21, 2007)

Awesome! Please keep posting more! :banana:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*July 10 2007A (Hot day in the city 95+)*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*July 10 2007 B(95+)*


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

NYC skyline is amazing.  Great pics


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

Great photos, this city is amazing, I want to visit it again! Do you have any winter photos where the city is covered in snow?


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

Terrific pans John Comis! The one from downtown Brooklyn is simply amazing


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

kamil.bukowski said:


> NYC skyline is amazing.


it is simply the best 


btw...many thx for the awesome pics!!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

N.Y.Panoman, do you have special acess to a lot of these places where you took these pics?


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*JULY 12TH 2007*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Bryant Park July 13th 2007*


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a question about old pensilvania train station..........which building in new york is now standing on the old site of the train station?


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*July 13th 2007*


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

taken from verizon building?

edit: i meant the "Bryant Park July 13th 2007" pic


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Yup


----------



## haldcottingham (Feb 12, 2006)

Just a wonderful photo! Nicely done!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

I love how the light in the photo changes as the urban character of Manhattan changes. Lovely


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

Manhatten Rules!!!!!!!!!!! The Empire State Building looks amazing. Sweet.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*July 16th 2007*


----------



## haldcottingham (Feb 12, 2006)

^^ Man, do I love NYC Panos!!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*July 16th 2007 B*


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Some new amazing stuff!! kay:


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

NY skyline is very impressive. Can someone tell me the names of these buildings?


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*July 18th 2007*


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

you make fantastic Panoramas from NY, thx


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*July 20th 2007*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*July 26th 2007*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*August 2 2007*


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

Breathtaking views! Awesome panoramas you got there.

How do you get on top(or whatever floor) of all those buildings? Dont you need a pass to just get into the buildings?


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You. I know a few people.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*August 2007*


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^ Great job.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Please post more! :banana:


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

jon comis is back!!!!!!! yay!!!!!! more,more,more,more!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance of NYC, but isn't getting around Central Park to the other side a bitch?

Awesome Pictures!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*August 2007*


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Jaye101 said:


> Excuse my ignorance of NYC, but isn't getting around Central Park to the other side a bitch?
> 
> Awesome Pictures!


You can either walk through it, or take a bus or taxi on its tranverse roads.


----------



## haldcottingham (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice shots Panoman!!


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

Jaye101 said:


> Excuse my ignorance of NYC, but isn't getting around Central Park to the other side a bitch?
> 
> Awesome Pictures!


or you can just take the subway which runs on both sides of the park.

__________


Awesome shots as usual Panoman! Today was one hell of a clear day. Did you take any pictures today?


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

Okay, that last one is my favorite!!!!!!!! I know I keep saying this, but, wouldn't that shot look cool with the new World Trade Center in there. You managed to get all of the great NYC icons all in one shot. I am impressed!!! You are truly a talented photographer!!!


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

wouldn't it be cool if the center of Manhatten filled in with skyscrapers too. You know, to fill in the gap between mid town and downtown.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*August 2007*


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Jaye101 said:


> Excuse my ignorance of NYC, but isn't getting around Central Park to the other side a bitch?
> 
> Awesome Pictures!


Not at all.. It runs quite smoothely actually since there are a bunch of transverses that run under the park as so not to disturb park goers. 

They can be clogged up sometimes but not very often. So getting from one side to the other you can either take 97th, 85th, 79th, and 65th across. The park goes from 59th to 110th. So every ten blocks basically you can get across.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Cadillac said:


> wouldn't it be cool if the center of Manhatten filled in with skyscrapers too. You know, to fill in the gap between mid town and downtown.


 No.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*August 2007*


----------



## MartijnA'dam (Aug 11, 2007)

focking amazing WOW New York New York


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*August 2007*


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

nygirl said:


> No.


LOL, icy :lol:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

That last one is so amazing! :uh:


----------



## Sebastian21 (May 7, 2007)

^^ I agree!


----------



## emanuv (May 6, 2007)

N.Y.Panoman said:


>


amazing....that's one of the most beautiful!:cheers:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

yea that one is just mesmerizing


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Citi Field the future home of the New York Mets*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*August 2007*


----------



## ht-freak (Nov 1, 2006)

*Brooklyn pano*

N.Y.Panoman, if you ever get a chance can you post a Brooklyn pano from the Smith & 9th platform? I tried recently on my trip there, but it was too hazy and I was short on time. Thanks


----------



## ames (Aug 10, 2007)

AWESOME NEW YORK.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*August 2007*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

really good pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

It's non NY but it's nice too!
http://archunion.com.ua/img/panorams/kiev_214.jpg
^^ it's Kiev^^


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

N.Y.Panoman said:


>


It's amazing
:cheers:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Tribute to 9/11 Taken 3 11 2002*


----------



## emanuv (May 6, 2007)

We shall never forget them...
:grouphug:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*9/12/2007*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*August 2007*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*September 2007*


----------



## Marijn24 (Aug 18, 2007)

:eek2:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

agree...:eek2:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*September 2007*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*September 2007*


----------



## tonyshi (Oct 4, 2007)

*Hey*

Very nice panos, you are THE NY PANOMAN!
one serious question! how can you get the access of so many different buildings, man i knew is the GE and Empire state can allow me go to top. how could you? thank you so much
:gaah:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Just an awesome job! kay: Keep it up.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank You. I know a few people .


----------



## Aliya (Apr 4, 2006)

i love ny


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

NY is the best.


----------



## tonyshi (Oct 4, 2007)

N.Y.Panoman said:


> Thank You. I know a few people .


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*September 2007*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

^^ awesome shot!!!


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Considering your talented posts I take that as a great compliment


----------



## Chicagoflo (Oct 8, 2007)

Great shots NY Panoman looking forward to more


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*October 2007*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*October 2007*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*October 2007*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*November 2007*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*November 2007*


----------



## 1NY (Nov 9, 2007)

Beautiful beautiful! The WTC was so beautiful, I hope the freedom tower is as nice once it's built.
Love these pictures.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

The world's greatest city. The greatest city in history. Thanks for the amazing pano's.


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you


----------

